# Got my Dec throwdown prize knife!



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2012)

I received my prize knife about 1 week ago. It is a real beauty. Made in the USA, seriously sharp, and has a beautiful handle on it. It has a lifetime warranty that goes with it so if it breaks under normal circumstances they will replace it for free, If I break it using it as a pry bar or screwdriver they will still replace it but I would have to pay half price. Not only that, but the knife may be returned any time during it's life for a free tune up, which includes polishing & resharpening. All I need to do is include $3 for shipping.

The knife is the best slicing knife I have ever used. You can slice an onion so thin you can see through it. It slices soft tomato's and soft bread effortlessly. The biggest surprise was how well it slices sushi. We make sushi all the time & it takes a special knife to slice it especially if you make it with the rice on the outside. This knife slices right through without moving one grain of rice. 

Personally I would never pay $200 for a knife, but this knife is worth every penny. It looks like it will last a lifetime, I may have to put it in my will for my Grandson who is in Culinary School. Here's a couple of photo's of the knife.


























This is an unbelievable prize for our throwdowns. Thank you Brian, New West Knifeworks, and all of you that voted for me. This knife will be sitting on my cutting board for the rest of my life for all to see!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats awesome Al. Im glad its such a great knife.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 15, 2012)

What a great prize!


----------



## tim202 (Feb 15, 2012)

That sure is a beauty Al !!! I especially like the Made in the USA part !!!

Tim


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 15, 2012)

Now thats agreat looking knife there Al. Now I do have a 200.00 knife and I love them. I have never seen one with a wavy blade like that one has. I'm glad that you lke it and maybe one I might win one to.


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 15, 2012)

I will trade you a slap chop for it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   just kidn that is a sweet prize


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2012)

That baby sure looks sweet!


----------



## sprky (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice looking knife. I am quite sure you will put it to GREAT use.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2012)

Great looking knife glad to hear it works as good as it looks


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 15, 2012)

Great knife Al its a looker for sure...


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful knife, and you earned it. I am curious what the 8 divots on the blade are there for.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think the divots are supposed to help stuff to not stick to your blade while slicing.


----------



## roller (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats great Al it sure is a nice knife...Congrats...


----------



## boykjo (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats on the knife Al and thanks SMF for such an awesome prize.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## dirtyd (Feb 15, 2012)

That is one beauty of a blade. I was admiring it when I first saw it was the prize, now hearing more about it I may have to buy one for myself. Do all their knives come with that warranty and service plan standard?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If so, that coupled with that USA stamp on the ricasso I think I may give them a shot.

The part about not destroying my sushi doesn't hurt either.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2012)

DirtyD said:


> That is one beauty of a blade. I was admiring it when I first saw it was the prize, now hearing more about it I may have to buy one for myself. Do all their knives come with that warranty and service plan standard?:drool  If so, that coupled with that USA stamp on the ricasso I think I may give them a shot.
> 
> 
> The part about not destroying my sushi doesn't hurt either.:439:



Im pretty sure that warranty is standard for everyone.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2012)

As Brian said, Yes all their knives come with the lifetime warranty.

Here's their website: http://www.newwestknifeworks.com/


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 16, 2012)

Man it looks sharp watch your fingers my friend .

and enjoy it.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2012)

Great prize Al - you will have a lot of fun with that baby. I belong to a Chefs Forum as well and those are highly prized knives with a great reputation for quality


----------



## jno51 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice, Nice, Nice. You earned it. Great job


----------



## custom99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful knife. Congratulations.


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 16, 2012)

Now there's something to be proud of. Congrats.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 16, 2012)

very cool knife..........congrats!


----------



## alelover (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice Al. Be careful. That looks like it could do some damage before you feel the pain.


----------



## ice daddy (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow I want one.  What a great prize.  Are you able to sharpen it your self or does it have to be sent back periodically for sharpening?  I tend to dull stuff faster than usual so I am sharpening my Chicago cutlery all the time.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, great hunk of carving excellence!  I'd love to slice a few hundred prime ribs with that baby!  Congratulations!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2012)

Ice Daddy said:


> Wow I want one.  What a great prize.  Are you able to sharpen it your self or does it have to be sent back periodically for sharpening?  I tend to dull stuff faster than usual so I am sharpening my Chicago cutlery all the time.




Yes you can easily sharpen it. I have an electric sharpener that I use on all our other knives & it works for this one too.


----------



## spec (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow

Thats a beauty

Just think of her zinging thru all the smoked tastees


----------



## big casino (Feb 18, 2012)

that knife looks incredible! Congrats AL


----------

